# Police trade in's



## runincode (Apr 23, 2010)

http://www.budspolicesupply.com/catalog/index.php/cPath/11 

These people are good to deal with.


----------



## 757 Fire (Jan 22, 2010)

Those guns probably have some bad karma following them.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Police trade ins are really common. You can find some good deals.


----------



## Al Kai (Jan 8, 2007)

Yes, the firearms are well kept and in perfect working order. I purchased a Police trade in for my Son in law.


----------

